# Another newbie and a worrying question



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello all,

My name is Steve, I am new to this group, although I have like probably a lot of people had a peek every now and then for a while, rading up on posts and seeing what exactly are all the issuesdiscussed on this group surrounding IVF.

My wife and  have just returned home a week ago from another(our 2nd) stint at IVF. We had 2 blatocyst's transfered last sunday week, and my wife Jo is due a blood test tomorrow re. early stage pregnancy result - fingers crossed. 

However Jo has begun to have stomach cramps and some slight bleeding. She/we are really worried about this   I am trying to keep her positive, I have been researching her symptoms and relaying that it may not be all doom and gloom - figers and everything else crossed...............however I am realistic and I understand that it may end in bad news.

Has anyone got any advice or experience to share re. the above.

Our 1st IVF early this year resukted in a pregnancy which terminated approx week 3-4. We had a MC at week 9 last year, and with all that we are keeping positive. I am sure there are many others who have been through a lot more than we have - I wish you all luck and I hope I have not started off too negative on FF  

Kind regards

Steve


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Steve,

Welcome to FF.

Regarding the cramping and bleeding, really it could go either way and there is no telling until you carry out the blood test, and luckily you don't have much to wait.

Lots of ladies had bled and still went on to get their BFP and some have gone on to have BFN.

I have experienced both, so really there is no telling i would advise that you just wait and see, but try to keep Jo calm.

I wish you all the best tomorrow.    

Izora


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Izora,

Thanks for your reply. Its good to hear it from someone who has experience of what we are going through - as I find the internet a double edged sword..............in  that you will always find and read the answer you want of you look hard and long enough   So it is good to get your input  

Jo was really worried early this evening, however she has relaxed somewhat now................ I'm not religious at the best of times - but I'll be saying a few prayers tonight 

All the best to you.

Steve


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Steve and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I will be keeping everything crossed for you both tomrrow. I hope that Jo is ok tonight and there is no more bleeding. Sometimes it's quite common in pregnancy, but still worrying none-the-less. I really hope that you both get a positive pg result ++++
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    for tomorrows test,
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Ceri,

Just a quick reply as I have just dropped home from work to go with Jo to the hospital. Jo's pain's stopped late last night/early morn and the bleeding has also stopped..........................so lets just see what the blood test will bring............ 

I will take some time to navigate through and get familiar with the site soon.

Thanks for your reply/welcome to the group 

Steve


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Steve, So glad the pain has eased and the bleeding has stopped, sending you both             for your results   
Take care, chat soon


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Steju, How did the blood test go?


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello all,

We had the blood test this morn, and in the mean time Jo began bleeding again   
We got results from the blood test this afternoon and the HCG level was 85. Blastocyst transfer was last Sunday so thats 10days ago now. Is this HCG level within the expected range? I do know that below 50 was going to be a bad result - this is what happened on our last IVF, the HCG at this stage was 40+ and Jo miscarried some weeks later.

Jo has continued to bleed today and has stomach pains.............................. how does this sound to you guys? please be honest as we appreciate hearing how it really is.

I hope all is well with you guys 

Hi Izora, I was just typing this out when I saw your mail 

Steve


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Steju, what did the doctor/nurse say about the result?

If it were natural pregnancy you could say thats 15 days after ovulation, and the average HCG level for this day is 59 http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

But i think they will have to offer you a repeat test after 48 hours so we would just wait and see, in the mean time remain positive, remember bleeding does not necessarily mean the end of pregnacy, i had spells of real i mean real massive bleeding while i was pregnant but i carried it on to 24 weeks and i didn't really bleed when i eventually lost it ( i know this is not the kind of news you want to hear now). I just want to let you know that bleeding does not really mean the baby is not growing.

I  pray everything turns out well for you and Jo.


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Izora,

Thanks for your comments they are much appreciated. The feedback given to Jo over the phone was that another blood test will be done of Friday morning this week. The HCG figure was what they would expect, however with the bleeding and pains they are basically saying for us to "wait and see". 

We have read up on the bleeding issue and are aware that this may happen for a number of reasons. However with the blood flow becoming slightly heavier at times and pains that Jo likens to bad period pains, she feels that things are not going well.

But with a lot of     hopefully things may work out.........................but there is that small part of me/us that is expecting the worst. I think I am staying more positive than Jo, but then again I cannot feel the physical pain and draining that she feels  but hey some       and you never know.

Steve


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

I    it all goes well for you guys. Just make sure she is calm and taking it very easy, she has to continue on her medication and all.


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

We had the 2nd blood test yesterday morn, and the HCG score was 130+.  Jo had cramps and bleeding right up until Thursday night, then yesterday she was fine.

We now have another blood test on tuesday - so more waiting and gingers crossed     

Steve


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

hehhehe - that of course should state "fingers crossed" and not "gingers crossed"


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

I am quite excited and thrilled for you. I    good news will follow you thru the 9 months of this pregnancy.
I just came from a prayer conference i really have been praying for and i pray it all works out.

I wish you plenty


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Izora,

Thank you for your good wishes/prayers 

We are pleased to be where we are at, however Jo has cramps that come and go and had some again today, so as much as we want to be excited we are holding ourselves back from being so. 

It is a strange situation, we want to be happy and pleased but at the same time not allowing ourselves to be. We will wait on the blood test on tuesady to see how things are going 

Looking at the above HCG figures/timescale, does anyone have any input/advice on them being more positive/negative that things are going well or not.

All the best

Steve


----------



## tawneowl (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Steve,

try this: http://www.babymed.com/hcg-calculator

Having had a m/c recently I know how frustrating it is to just get the HCG numbers with no explanation at all of what they mean.

Hope you guys end up with a better result then I did! And don't let blood be taken through the bruise from the last draw.. that really hurts, though the colours are pretty. 

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Tawneowl,

Thanks for that, it looks like our HCG figures fall withing the "normal" range  but neither of us are getting carried away - blood test again tomorrow   

I am sorry to hear of your recent bad news, we can certainly understand the feelings that's involved. Sending you best wishes for the future   

Steve


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Keeping everything crossed for your bloods tomorrow        Really hope it's good news for you both. How is Jo feeling? x


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Blood test today and the HCG result was 324 - the last being 132 on friday gone(4days ago).................using the calculator above thast a 72% increase over 4 days - thats gotta be good................?

The sister from the ARU who phoned, is at the best of times - not too excited. Jo stated that when she gave the news Jo thought that was good, but stated that the sister was "not too excited" and a bit 'er 'em well. But to be honest after Jo having pains and bleeding, we were hopeful but were preparing ourselves for bad news. Jo's pains stopped last friday, and the bleeding stopped the previous night. She is feeling well now and very please with the result today - but as you all know, another positive step is another stage or worrying(dont I sound negative - but I think we are just realistic). Another blood test next week and then a scan the following week - please god.

Thanks for your support.

Steve


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooops soory,

Daily rate increase = 40+ %
Two date rate increase 70+ %
Total over 4 days 140 + %

Any input as to where/what these figures mean to anyone? We know that stated "normal" is 60+% over 36hrs - but has anyone got any real life experience?

Regards

Steve


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats what I get for having 1 eye on the footie ;-)


----------



## cocoloulou (May 17, 2010)

Hi Steve,
I can't offer much advice as I am just about to start my first cycle of icsi, but I just wanted to let you know thinking
of you both and wishing you all the luck in the world on your journey.
How did the blood results go today, I really hope it went well for you both    ,
Take care,
Louise x


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

I always believe for the best......why don't you do the same too, can't you see that Jo's got fighters in her womb.

Don't let any nurse or sister dampen your spirits. 

All the best still    for you guys.

Iz


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Blood test yesterday and the HCG result was 324 - the last being 132 on friday gone(4days ago).................using the calculator above thast a 140+% increase over 4 days.

Daily rate increase = 40+ %
Two date rate increase = 70+ %
Total over 4 days = 140 + %

Has anyone got any input as to what these figures mean from their own experience?

Best of luck louise with ICSI...........sending you positive energy and prayers - I've lost my Icon'sso sending in words and not those cute little prayers and pos' energy icons ;-)

Hi Iz,
believe me we are hoping for the best - however we approach all things realistically, hope and prapare for the best, and also realise the position we are in without ever having our heads in the clouds - although I am sure it poss helps at times ;-). I always see people who are more so devasted by news that they were just not expecting(not just related to fertility issues), as they could just not see the possibilitoes of different oputcomes and were not at all realsitic as to were they stood. Yes we do not want the negative result but we realise that it is a possibility.............so we are doing everything possible to give ourselves the maximum chance of a positive outcome, and being as realistically hopeful at the same time.

We have both been hugging that belly and whispering for those little fighters to make it and keep fighting - I am posting but it is both our thoughts, Jo prefers to make up her own mind, and I appreciate hearing from other's experiences and then adding everything together, seeing what I feel is realistic, and then making up my mind as to where we are at.

Yes, its a good thing that we both have our own minds as if we were looking for the sister from the ARU to keep our spirits up then we would be in a bad place right now!!! So dont worry, we obviously listen to what they have to say, but realise that her demeanour is possibly based on the fact that she is sorrounded by a lot more negative outcomes than positive.................and this unfortunately comes across when she does not see a "perfect" situation/result.

Another blood test next tues / and a scan the week after.

Thanks for you prayers and good wishes.

Steve


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes Steve i totally agree with been realistic ....best way to go, but like they say i also totally believe in PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise).

The most important thing is to do what is best for you really.
I guess people will wonder why we still keep trying afterall the success rate is so small but each one of us hopes to be amongst the success figures that's why we try in the first place.

I have my moments of fear and doubts too, but i don't want to give up even before i start, not a very good starting point i would say.

My DH is so scared of the whole tx that he generally shields himself from it by not reading about it or wanting to know the intricate details but somehow i get it to him   . he can't run away from it

So i would say you are wonderful and i still wish you and Jo the best of this tx..

Thank you Steve.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Will keep everything crossed for you.

I wondering the slightly slower time, but still rising could be indicitve that originally both blasts implanted, but only one has kept?  Hope everything turns out ok for you xx


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello all,

Just an update.........................things have not gone well  and also posting so that others can see our result, and get some realistic view/indication of where they "may" be in similar result circumstances - as we found that it is very frustrating(which adds to the worry) not being able to obtain some decent degree of "real life" opinions medical or otherwise. The blood test yesterday showed that the HCG level had increased in the last week to 380+.........................so "realistically" that is the end of the road in relation to this attempt at having a child.

Jo is absolutely gutted, however we are strong(although there are moments) and we will carry on. The worst outcome now is that the pregnancy may be ectopic - fingers crossed that is not the case  

A scan today showed that there is nothing "obvious" in Jo's womb - and that in itself is a small blessing as if there had been a heart beat then....................need I say more. I am gutted for us and especially gutted for Jo - as hard as this is for me, it is not lost on me how much more difficult this is for Jo   

Best of luck to all in your endeavours/adventures..............and sending lots of      to those currently going through procedures. And thank you all for your support. 

Kind regards

Steve


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve, 

I really don't know what to say, i had really prayed that this worked for you. 

Please be strong for Jo.

Love   

Izora


----------



## julesg39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Steve

I don't know anything about HCG, but I do know that the stats say 70% of women will bleed at some point in the pregnancy and most of that is in the early days.  I really hope it's a positive for you guys.
Julie


----------

